

Google+ bug exposing user emails - jtchang

Go to a Google+ profile and click on Photos. If that person has tagged anyone else in a photo you can view source and search for "@gmail.com" and you can immediately see their e-mail address.<p>Probably not a good thing. Also noticing that the Google spider is picking it up as well.
======
johng
[http://www.googleplustalk.net/forum/google-news/40-google-
ex...](http://www.googleplustalk.net/forum/google-news/40-google-exposing-
user-email-addresses-right-now.html)

